# MISSING EW Composer Cloud License from iLok



## Alfeus Aditya (Apr 23, 2022)

So this morning, I open OPUS to continue work, but i got information for license activation. when i enter iLok id and password, i get info that i don't have CC license. 
I'm a composer cloud user for a long time and this is the first time I've experienced something like this. I opened iLok manager and didn't find CC license there. I opened the EW installation center and everything was empty.

I tried to use a support ticket but they only answered Monday, please help me. I need it now. Thank you


----------



## RogiervG (Apr 23, 2022)

using the right ilok credentials?
is the license/subscription active under your EW account on the EW website?
are there unpayed invoices due?


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Apr 23, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> using the right ilok credentials?
> is the license/subscription active under your EW account on the EW website?
> are there unpayed invoices due?


The license is on my computer, I don't use the dongle. and five more years it's running fine. I also using auto-renewal so no late payments. I checked on soundsonline.com, and the license is still active


----------



## Ceon (Apr 26, 2022)

Did you find any solution to this problem?
I'm experiencing the exact same thing, except my license was on my iLok. I was going to load a session in Logic that contained some EW ComposerCloudX instruments, and Logic found no license for it. I checked the iLok manager, and the ComposerCloudX license had disappeared. I have had ComposerCloud since 2015. I checked the website and my subscription is still valid and active, automatic payments, no problems there.
All my other iLok licenses(ca 200) seem to be working fine, including my license for EW Hollywood Strings Platinum, that I had bought before they launched the ComposerCloud.
*EDIT:* *My issue is solved*. I contacted support at Soundsonline and they responded very quickly and immediately redeposited a license for ComposerCloud X, and now everything is working. 🙂


----------



## OrangeChicken (Apr 27, 2022)

Same issue here, my opus libraries all say activation required (they are machine licensed), but there's no licenses to activate when I hit the button. Libraries are missing from my EW installation center as well, but it shows I'm still subscribed to my composer's cloud on the soundsonline site, and my licenses are still in my iLok account on iLok.com. I've reached out to support and am currently waiting for them to reply. Glad to know it isn't just me!

*UDATE:* Support got back to me and reloaded my licenses as well, which solved the issue


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Apr 28, 2022)

Sorry I didn't update here. My problem has been solved through responsive and fast customer support even though it's the weekend. Thank you east west!


----------

